# Image resizing



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

Would it be possible to have an image resize option when posting a photograph?
My phone saves them @ 3264 x 2448 when an ideal size on the forum is round about 800 x 608 (ish) so I have to manually reduce the size of all pics I want to post.

Ta


----------



## Bimble (4 Oct 2017)

AFAIK the forum software should automatically down-size images to certain width / height restrictions. Have you tried to upload one to see what it does?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

Bimble said:


> AFAIK the forum software should automatically down-size images to certain width / height restrictions. Have you tried to upload one to see what it does?


Sometimes an image displays so large that it detracts from the post, and can take a while to upload from my phone.


----------



## Bimble (4 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Sometimes an image displays so large that it detracts from the post, and can take a while to upload from my phone.


Is this in the editor window whilst you are creating the post or after you've pressed the post button?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

Bimble said:


> Is this in the editor window whilst you are creating the post or after you've pressed the post button?


Editor window will often display
ATTACH=full]443950[/ATTACH
or
ATTACH]443950[/ATTACH

The second one giving a smaller image.

Square brackets missing either end to illustrate .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

Bimble said:


> Is this in the editor window whilst you are creating the post or after you've pressed the post button?


It’s not necessarily posts I making, sometimes other people’s posts show as oversize. I normally resize my pics before posting. Saves Shaun some bandwidth as well, I reckon!


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2017)

The forum software should download a copy of any uploaded / linked image - resize it - and store it on the CC server for https delivery.

When you say it is oversized, is this on a tablet or mobile device?

Also, are these on some older threads (I tried to convert all linked images, but some may have slipped through).


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

On a laptop W10, on older threads generally.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

Shall I just upload images at the larger size? I’ve always reduces the size to 800


----------



## Shaun (5 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Shall I just upload images at the larger size? I’ve always reduces the size to 800


Upload one to this thread just so I can see what is happening ...


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Oct 2017)

Can you not edit them on the phone? Assuming it's an Android, there are quite a few (free) apps that do it very easily - I use this one - it works well


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Can you not edit them on the phone? Assuming it's an Android, there are quite a few (free) apps that do it very easily - I use this one - it works well


Fruit based phone here.. My whole point is to not have to bother editing them


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2017)

View attachment 377016



Shaun said:


> Upload one to this thread just so I can see what is happening ...









This is via my iPhone.
I’ll do the same pic from the laptop later.


----------



## Shaun (5 Oct 2017)

That has uploaded okay - and has been resized to the max width of 1200 pixels - which is slightly wider than the normal desktop CC page size, so when you click it the image expands to show the rest. I kept it at quite a wide size to ensure there was plenty of detail on uploaded pics.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2017)

Righto, cheers, Shaun. I’ll not bother resizing my pics then. It’s just something I’ve always done thinking that I had to resize to the forum max of 1200. 
Thanks for the replies folks.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2017)

And this is via the laptop.
For my liking, I think it uses up too much screen, though it does upload OK.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2017)

I think it looks fine on my tablet and phone, in both orientations.

The thing that would bother me about uploading (lots of) photos at full size is the waste of bandwidth. My domestic Internet is unlimited but my mobile data allowance is only 1 GB a month.

Anyway, I always like to preview my photos in a photo editor and usually make minor adjustments to them there. I typically crop and resize them to about 1,000 x 600 pixels before posting them, unless the subject doesn't suit that resolution.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It’s not necessarily posts I making, *sometimes other people’s posts show as oversize.* I normally resize my pics before posting. Saves Shaun some bandwidth as well, I reckon!



When an image is showing up as larger than 1200 pixels, it could well be the case that it is not actually uploaded to cc but it's being shown by a link to cc from another site which bypasses the resizing because, well it wasn't uploaded. It's a problem I have on my forum that is a big bear of mine. It's that other image button next to the smiley icon that allows for this option. 

However given that I'm also on very limited monthly allowance now that I live down under and connect to the Web via a satellite connection, I also resize (to max width 800 or height 600 pixels) before uploading as well.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4986339, member: 9609"]that tends to make me look a bit porky, but does give the bike a nice sporty look[/QUOTE]
Crop to 10:6 ratio and then resize ... It doesn't change the shape of anything in the photos, just cuts out parts of the original that I am not interested in and makes the rest a sensible size!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When an image is showing up as larger than 1200 pixels, it could well be the case that it is not actually uploaded to cc but it's being shown by a link to cc from another site which bypasses the resizing because, well it wasn't uploaded. It's a problem I have on my forum that is a big bear of mine.



That’s helpful to know, thanks


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that is a big bear of mine


How big?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4986631, member: 9609"]i was just joking, I tend to crop mine to be more screen shape then resize to 1100 wide with aspect ratio locked, usually click on the 'unsharp mask' to regain some of the clarity lost in the resizing. 

what an undescriptive weird name that is for a tool 'Unsharp Mask' but it does make a nice job and worth using.[/QUOTE]
One of my packages (Irfanview) has an option to 'sharpen' when resizing. When using the other (Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 10) I usually go through the different options after I have the size/shape right to see what looks best to me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4986631, member: 9609"]i was just joking, * I tend to crop mine to be more screen shape* then resize to 1100 wide with aspect ratio locked, usually click on the 'unsharp mask' to regain some of the clarity lost in the resizing. 

what an undescriptive weird name that is for a tool 'Unsharp Mask' but it does make a nice job and worth using.[/QUOTE]
How would you be viewing the screen, portrait or landscape?


----------



## philk56 (6 Jun 2018)

If I may ask another question on this thread - is there a maximum size for uploading images? I have been unsuccessfully trying to upload a photo despite resizing it down to minimum resolution before the quality deteriorates too much. I have reduced the size to 246kb but am still being told it is too large. I'm sure I've succeeded in uploading larger images in the past. Any advice would be welcome...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2018)

The forum software will resize it for you, but I’m not sure if there’s a maximum size file size it’ll accept.


----------



## philk56 (6 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> The forum software will resize it for you, but I’m not sure if there’s a maximum size file size it’ll accept.


Thanks it was the file size that was causing problems but I have found a solution by manually reducing the image size. Now uploading ok.


----------

